# Rochester Area support



## Handyman (Nov 29, 2005)

Would anyone in the Rochester area consider helping another small company who only has one plow? I am have had great success in marketing but I am unable to hire support.


----------



## BayviewLawn (Sep 16, 2005)

I plow in rochester as well.Irondequoit mainly.What exactly are you lookin for help wise?


----------



## Handyman (Nov 29, 2005)

Well I put out 500 mailers and have 57 signed contracts. Everyday I get more calls. I was hoping to team up with someone local so I can continue to say yes to my customers. My worry is that if I say I'm full then I will loose people to my local competition and loose lawns next spring. If I uses some on on my side of town they might screw me and take my customers for themselves next year driving down the price. I am in Henrietta


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

We can help you out anywhere in Monroe, Ontario, Wayne, Livingston, Allegany, Steuben, Genesee, and Wyoming counties..

Also recommend Matt @ Genesee Valley Lawn Care for Henrietta/Scottsville.
Roald @ Green Mountain Landscape for Greece

Please call me if you need anything. 24hrs a day (585)766-2405


----------



## SpringerEnterpr (Nov 29, 2005)

I plow on the east side of the city, Irondequiot, Penfield areas. I Also am a one man small business. What areas do you or would you need help in? 

Springer Enterprises
Home Improvements & Snowplowing


----------



## Handyman (Nov 29, 2005)

SpringerEnterpr said:


> I plow on the east side of the city, Irondequiot, Penfield areas. I Also am a one man small business. What areas do you or would you need help in?
> 
> Springer Enterprises
> Home Improvements & Snowplowing


ReallyI am just trying to get a sense of who is out there and willing to help each other. There are times when I could use a hand or get together and bounce ideas about the business. I think there is value in having support. Where I am strong someone else might need help.


----------



## SpringerEnterpr (Nov 29, 2005)

Well I only have 10 customers right now. I am still looking to handle another 10 customers to give me a total of 20. So if would like to pass along a potential customer my way it would be appriecated. Or if you need a back up.

Springer Enterprises
Home Improvements & Snowplowing
585-288-2202 Please leave a message.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS.....What about a meet and greet at Hooters in Rochester
ASAP to do some networking/BSing/etc......???????????

..........geo


----------



## Handyman (Nov 29, 2005)

SpringerEnterpr said:


> Well I only have 10 customers right now. I am still looking to handle another 10 customers to give me a total of 20. So if would like to pass along a potential customer my way it would be appriecated. Or if you need a back up.
> 
> Springer Enterprises
> Home Improvements & Snowplowing
> 585-288-2202 Please leave a message.


What area are you working? I do have a few I can't get to because they are on River Rd. Too far for me.


----------



## Handyman (Nov 29, 2005)

sonjaab said:


> GUYS.....What about a meet and greet at Hooters in Rochester
> ASAP to do some networking/BSing/etc......???????????
> 
> ..........geo


A meet and greet would be cool. Better places than Hooters come on


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Whatever...............Suggestions then??????????????/


----------



## SpringerEnterpr (Nov 29, 2005)

Handyman, The area I cover is; East side of Goodman st. north of 490 and south of Rt. 104 and as far east to Rt. 250 in Penfield. I hope it explains my area. River Rd. is too far for me too. 


Springer Enterprises
Home Improvements & Snowplowing
585-288-2202


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

Handyman said:


> A meet and greet would be cool. Better places than Hooters come on


Klassy Kat?!!!!!


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Handyman said:


> What area are you working? I do have a few I can't get to because they are on River Rd. Too far for me.


I can take river road less than five miles in either direction from Rt251. West River in Scottsville or East River in Rush.. I can help you..

Let me know if you need anything. (585)766-2405


----------



## Handyman (Nov 29, 2005)

I was kidding about Hooters, it will do just fine. I think an area wide meet would be great. When would be a good time for everyone? I'm thinking Tuesday or Wednesday around 7pm?


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

How about this or next Sat. or Sunday..............


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

i do all areas of rochester call me if u need any help 585-576-4737. i got a few in henrietta,brigton,city north city gates east rochester im all over the place. if u need any help let me know. i had 6 calls from east rochester in the last two day but only got one bc i serivce that area only in the afternoon. u should offer a discount if they agree on afternoon serivce. its been working for me i got around 35 contracts and few more for afternoon serivce. I also do per calls so im always all over the place.


----------



## Handyman (Nov 29, 2005)

sonjaab said:


> How about this or next Sat. or Sunday..............


I am still waiting to see if anyone else is into a local powwow. Nothing serious just local support for single truck operations.
let me know - [email protected]


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

qualitylawncare said:


> ...Roald @ Green Mountain Landscape for Greece
> 
> Please call me if you need anything. 24hrs a day ...


Yeah I'm in, except Stevo sleeps at 11am


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Grn Mtn said:


> Yeah I'm in, except Stevo sleeps at 11am


Got that right man! Sleep during the morning so I don't have to deal with being tired all night.. 

Just got this email from one of my customers ( Note he has a per trip contract for the season 16'wide x 700' long drive with huge hill at the end):

"Steve,

Just wanted to thank you for the excellent plow service you have 
provided us so far this season. Despite the fact that we have not had a big 
dumping yet, our steep driveway is still a hassle with even minimal 
snowfall. We appreciate the great service you have provided so far and 
for getting it done early in the morning before we head to work.

Our previous plow contractor would not have even showed up yet if we 
still had him.

Thanks,

Mike"

Rochester guys.. better provide good service. I'm slowly taking over EVERYTHING


----------



## Handyman (Nov 29, 2005)

Thats the way to do it. Make em happy.payup


----------



## Fastech (Nov 19, 2005)

I plow in Greece and can help anybody on the west side of Rochester.


----------



## Handyman (Nov 29, 2005)

How much do you guys think we will get Thursday night? I have heard andything from 1-6".


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

IF any of you guys do work on Raliegh street lmk.I'm not sure if it's a husge street that goes for miles or what but I just had a question...ty


----------



## Handyman (Nov 29, 2005)

CamLand said:


> IF any of you guys do work on Raliegh street lmk.I'm not sure if it's a husge street that goes for miles or what but I just had a question...ty


Sorry I am not familiar with Raliegh street.


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

Handyman thanks for the reply.IF anybody else can help me out lmk...


----------



## cosmiccurb (Dec 14, 2005)

I live in greece and could help someone out if they get in a jam or loose a truck. T.K.


----------



## Handyman (Nov 29, 2005)

cosmiccurb said:


> I live in greece and could help someone out if they get in a jam or loose a truck. T.K.


Good to know. Good luck tonight.:salute:


----------



## edkski (Dec 16, 2005)

*Need any help in Weat Seneca?*

I have a 1/2 ton dodge with snoway plow and I 'm always looking for extra money. I have a full time job but am available nights (after 3:00) and weekends. Give me a fair price and I'm in.


----------



## Handyman (Nov 29, 2005)

Well guys after our first night out last week I discovered my route (60 driveways) only takes 5 hours. I too am take on more work. Thanks for all the replies. Are we still gone get everyone together?


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

CamLand said:


> IF any of you guys do work on Raliegh street lmk.I'm not sure if it's a husge street that goes for miles or what but I just had a question...ty


what do u need to know about raliegh st i got one house on that street its of mt hope right just past elmwood ave.


----------

